
Democratic Debate Spawns Fantasy Talk on Encryption - etiam
https://theintercept.com/2015/12/21/democratic-debate-spawns-fantasy-talk-on-encryption/
======
thomasrossi
The funny thing is that the "big project" should really be about stenography,
not cryptography. It would have much a bigger impact.

~~~
etiam
Are you sure you mean stenography?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shorthand](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shorthand)

~~~
thomasrossi
No, you are right, the correct word is another. Steganography

